
Ask HN: If I cant code, what else can I do in a startup as a recent grad? - quotz
Hello all, I cant code but I wanna get into startups that are 10+ people big. Sales Development Representative roles are incredibly demotivating. Are there any other roles that a worthwhile?
======
muzani
Why is sales demotivating? If the product and market are right, it should be
exciting. I love sales because it's like talking to fans.

Designers are often needed very early. Pay might be a little low early on.

Product is also vital but often management/founder tier that early on.

Testers are often vital in the early stage, sometimes second or third
employee. It's not all bashing buttons. Testers often follow the sales team
and act as customer service. It's important to understand UX/customer flow and
can be an entry point to Product.

~~~
kevinlou
+1 - if the SDR role is demotivating, it just might not be the right fit for
you, or the product isn't compelling

------
dyeje
I would say the general areas are sales, marketing, product, engineering,
design, customer support, and people ops. The thing is these areas entire
areas are usually covered by a single person in small startups, so there
aren't many entry level positions available. I think you should be aiming for
40+ people startups where there are more entry level positions available.

------
quaquaqua1
Learning html css and js was the best decision I ever made for enjoying
projects, life, and my career.

Download notepad++, open google chrome and w3 schools, and learn how to
display text on a page.

Shortly thereafter you will be qualified for web dev positions if you are
motivated and practice self-learning techniques :)

------
idoh
High energy high quality generalists are always in demand. Maybe get your foot
in the door, like SDR or Tech Writing, and then work hard to break out of that
into something more interesting. That happens all the time where I work.

------
ra5
Product Management. On some level, _everyone_ at the company is involved with
product. It's at the intersection of virtually every department (engineering,
sales, design, research, etc), but is incredibly demanding :)

------
batt4good
In my early days I used to sit out behind the office and burn cash in a barrel
where the Japanese business men took seemingly constant smoke breaks - this
was before I asked my boss for a bizdev position

------
kevinlou
To better refine the answer - why do you want to join an early-stage startup?

------
quickthrower2
Founder

------
slater
recent grad of what?

------
savvyscoop
digital marketing (SEO, paid search)

